# how to make a natural fork (tutorial)



## mckee

Hello all, in this I will be showing how I make a complete natural fork, I will also be adding other things in to try to help you out.
ITEMS USED:
files
rasps
sandpaper
knife

OPTIONAL :
dremail/dremal bits/sanders
drum sander
wasp sander
and kind of electric sander really
drills
vice
andthing you think may make the procces easier for you

First step:
SELECTING YOUR WOOD
No matter where you are there will allways be some sort of hardwood of fruit tree around you these are the kind of trees you want to use. Dead wood will allways have more character and look better just because it feels week it does not mean it is it could be extremely wet.
Some examples:
Ash 
Elder
Walnut
Cherry 
Beech
Yew
Hazel
Oak
Pine
Plum tree
Orange tree
Lemon tree
Holly
Hornbeam
Osage orage
Hickory
Sumac
cedar

the list goes on and on.

Step two:
CUTTING THE FORK TO SIZE
The fork I used in this video was a extremely hardwood I really struggled to cut through this I would advise you to put the fork in a vice when cutting to make life easier, if you are a new shooter or just using the for for target shooting you may want the forks to be higher and if you are a experience shooter or a hunter you may want the forks lower for less wrist strain.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RESVI96TM5o&feature=plcp&context=C3e46bfcUDOEgsToPDskLHykZhBABJhMZcNMKLYji4

Step three:
DEBARKING YOUR FORK
Unfortunaly the fork that I am using in this tutorial had no bark on when I fornd it as it had already been cut down.
But to do it it is extremely straight forwards just simply take a knife or any sharp tool and shave it off. If you cut it fresh from the tree you can put in boiling water and leave in there for 10 mins or so then with a sharp tool make a cut lightly down the forks and handle making sure the cuts join up then simply peel like a banana
Sep four :
DRYING
Now befor you start work on it you are going to want to dry the fork you can either leave it a warm area for a couple of months and let it dry naturally the advantages of this is sometimes the final product can look better depending on the wood, or if you are impatient like me you can put the fork in a zip lock bag and microwave for 2 minutes in 20 second bursts do it until there is no more condensation that gets created on the fork. Waning microwaving your fork to long can make the fork crack.

Step five:
SHAPING THE FORK TO A BASIC SHAPE
Ok now you are going to want to get your fork shaped to a basic shape of a slingshot, to do this I would recommend using a knifeto take of most of the wood carve away take it slow try to avoid pushing to hard or you can take to much wood off.
If you have a fork wish a perfect shape and this is not needed that that if fine skip this step
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBuBe7jwVrs&feature=channel[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXFVe10ZB80&feature=channel[/media]
Step six:
THE FINISHING TOUCHES
Now you are going to want to get rid of all them knife marks right?
So take a rasp or a file and take put as much of the marking ass possible making it round and combatable.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggugkWHdT_s&feature=channel[/media]

Step seven:
ROUNDING THE FORKTIPS
The fork tips of your slingshot are very delicate and need care if they are not round enough then that mean less band life and a better chance of them snapping and hitting your face.
So you basically take a file or rasp and round the fork tip to a standard where you think you can do any more.






















Step eight:
MAKING THE FORK MORE ERGONOMICAL
This step is not needed.
I personally like to have a slingshot to have certain features that will make it fit my hand better. A combatable hold will defiantly help your shooting.
So now take you knife and file and start whittling away on this slingshot I made kind of a palm swell and a place for my fingers to go. I cant really help you on this step because its completely optional and your personal preference
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_kWOuZkf9c&feature=channel[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE1lHZD8rUo&feature=channel[/media]

Step nine
ADDING BAND GROVES
Band groove are not needed at all you have a high chance to mess up and ruin the slingshot and when the rubber is draws over the top the friction basically stops and no pressure is put on where the band grooves would be. I never use them but for a first I used the on this I basically took a rat tail file and just filed in a straight line. Over things could also be used for this such as sand paper around a pen














Step ten:
GOING OVER ONCE AGAIN
Now you can go over with a file or rasp and take out the knife marks once again.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzE3IVjuflM&feature=channel















Step eleven
SANDING
Now you are going to want to sand your fork this will make it smooth and take out any leftover marks
Sand papers I used where 60, 150, 240 if you wanted you could stop here that would be fine but i went up higher and used 800 then 2000
When sanding there is no restrictions really but what I will say is sand with the grain of the wood this will avoid and scratches forming` this is this worst part
And if you sand to a high grit it will naturally become polished




















Step twelve
APPLYING YOUR FINISH
Now to keep your wood protected you are going to want to finish it in something weather it be a oil or a varnish I used a oil I filled a container with 50/50 linseed oil and mineral oil and let it soak for about two hours the longer the better I recommend around 2-3 days then I took it out and put a piece of string around the fork so the fork was dangling above the oil leave for about a night the next day wipe the excess off
The n give ambit off a buff with a old t-shirt
As for varnish I would highly recommend polyurethane preferably ready in a aerosol can or you could use a brush of a air brush















other attachment methods:
hole in fork this methoud allows you to shoot looped chinesed tubes.
fist drill a hole in the fork about 3-4 mm







then sand all around then with a peice of string thread through and pull the elasting through the hole.







now loop back over the fork.







also you could use a single piece of tubing and pull it through the hole then put a bb in the end to secure it

Leather tabs
this method allows you to shoot all different kinds of bands sets.
fist take a piece of leather and cut about 3/4 inch wide by 3 inch long low wich a piece of thread or elastic bind on securing the leather in place.


----------



## newconvert

you answered all my questions about making a natural very well done, thanks for taking the time to make this tutorial, i must add that i did not like the few short parts where you cut towards your holding hand, it seems you have a nice sharp knife, it would slice you fairly easily, nice job sharpening as well.


----------



## mckee

newconvert said:


> you answered all my questions about making a natural very well done, thanks for taking the time to make this tutorial, i must add that i did not like the few short parts where you cut towards your holding hand, it seems you have a nice sharp knife, it would slice you fairly easily, nice job sharpening as well.


i know ive made a few slips before and give myself a nasty cut i should be more careful
and glad u like it


----------



## newconvert

mckee said:


> you answered all my questions about making a natural very well done, thanks for taking the time to make this tutorial, i must add that i did not like the few short parts where you cut towards your holding hand, it seems you have a nice sharp knife, it would slice you fairly easily, nice job sharpening as well.


i know ive made a few slips before and give myself a nasty cut i should be more careful
and glad u like it
[/quote]yeah it was great!
i only noticed because i have done the same lol


----------



## Quercusuber

*Excelent topic!!!! Very, very well done!!!...definitely, i'll have to try linseed oil. I've been using shellac.*


----------



## treefork

Nice job! You put a lot of work into this one. Good luck.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Love the tutorial!


----------



## Danny0663

Nice tutorial mckee!
Nicely done with detailed information and pictures.


----------



## Aras

Wow, I must admit this one is better than mine! Scary part: shaping the slingshot. When your are shaping with the knife in front of the camera.


----------



## mckee

thanks aras, i have made many mistakes and injuries with that knife but i never learn...


----------



## Dayhiker

Man! That was one hard piece of wood, McKee. You shaped it nicely though. Good job on the toot!


----------



## Sofreto

Mc

I am fairly new to this forum. I was looking at some of the tutorials, and I really enjoyed looking at yours. I appreciate the time and work that you did to educate folks like me. I will look at it many more times.

Thank You,

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Stevotattoo

I am also new to the forum and I enjoyed watching your tutorial very much...I learnt a lot and am now inspired to attempt to make a natural myself....thanks again and great job


----------

